# I need help/suggestions



## MadDog2288 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a Galaxy S3 VZW. I running latest stock rom not rooted. I still have an unlimited plan on this line. I live in an area where hardline internet is unavailable, so I have to use my s3 with the mobile hotspot to get online. I get the best signal for 4g in a back bedroom of my house, I can get 3-4 bars solid in there, the rest of the house I get 1 bar or it switches to 3g. I have several people who use or need my hotspot (including myself) for various pc related things. Here is my issue....with the phone being in that back room I miss all I my calls and texts, I have to constantly go check my phone and if I forget to check it could be a couple of hours before I can respond to people. Now I have tried to connect my device via BT to my pc using Android Notifier (yes I know its pretty old), the notifications come in very delayed and when they do my pc gets disconnected from the wireless connection from about 30 seconds to a minute and sometimes it happens when Im right in the middle of loading something. Does anyone have any other ideas on how I can get my notifications without having my device directly on me?


----------

